# Special Forces Sniper School



## Ravage (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm assuming that is the Accuracy International(artic warfare) 338 with Schmidt & Bender 12x50 or is it an American version ?


----------



## lancero (Aug 6, 2011)

It looks like they made a lot of good changes since I was there (SOTIC) in early 2000.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 6, 2011)

Is it a SF only course?


----------



## lancero (Aug 6, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Is it a SF only course?



The instructor in the video alluded to Rangers and tier one elemets, so I assume it is still open to those outside of SF.


----------



## picketpounder (Aug 7, 2011)

lancero said:


> The instructor in the video alluded to Rangers and tier one elemets, so I assume it is still open to those outside of SF.


82nd Airborne Infantry Scouts and LRS attended SOTIC, back when I was in that I'm aware.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 7, 2011)

Rangers can go, other than that, not so much, there is also the SoTIC run by the groups, maybe LRS guys can go through that.


----------



## TheWookie (Aug 7, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Is it a SF only course?


FWIW -- I don't know how it is now, but I have a few Marine friends that went through SOTIC.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have not heard much about the new SFSC, most of the info I have was on SOTIC 1 & 2. I also did not know if the SFG’s were still running the phase one course, does anyone know if 19th or 20th run a SOTIC phase 1? I doubt I could get a slot, but I would still try to work a dope deal for a slot. Hell I might stay in the Army a few more years if I could get the hook up on that…

Looks like the SFSC is a shit hot course!


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 7, 2011)

Nice upgrade in training.  And it actually looks like it will work.  That is always good.


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 8, 2011)

JAB said:


> I have not heard much about the new SFSC, most of the info I have was on SOTIC 1 & 2. I also did not know if the SFG’s were still running the phase one course, does anyone know if 19th or 20th run a SOTIC phase 1?



Both NG SF Groups run group SOTIC.

20th Group's is run at Pelham Range, Ft McClellan ARNG Training Ctr, AL and Todd Hodnett of Accuracy First is a regular instructor. Not sure about 19th's course...

Guys from around USASOC attend SFSC regularly and from time to time a guy from outside the community (Marine, LRS, etc) will attend but its few and far between...


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 8, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Is it a SF only course?


I thought it was curious that they renamed it the SF Sniper Course, rather then the SO Sniper Course.
I also wonder what kind of interaction they have with the folks who run the "Big Army" Sniper School?


----------



## shortbrownguy (Aug 8, 2011)

SOWT said:


> I thought it was curious that they renamed it the SF Sniper Course, rather then the SO Sniper Course.
> I also wonder what kind of interaction they have with the folks who run the "Big Army" Sniper School?


The course is run by a cadre of Special Forces soldiers on SWC rotation, along with qualified DA civilians. Although "other " units attend the course, none of them provide instructors on any regular basis. Thus the name fits perfectly;).


----------



## Ravage (Aug 8, 2011)

Is it safe to ask what  are the differences between SFSC and the Big Army Sniper School?


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 8, 2011)

Ravage said:


> ...what are the differences between SFSC and the Big Army Sniper School?



There are quite a few differences.  Suffice to say those who need to know them do.

Crip


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 8, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> Both NG SF Groups run group SOTIC.
> 
> 20th Group's is run at Pelham Range, Ft McClellan ARNG Training Ctr, AL and Todd Hodnett of Accuracy First is a regular instructor. Not sure about 19th's course...
> 
> Guys from around USASOC attend SFSC regularly and from time to time a guy from outside the community (Marine, LRS, etc) will attend but its few and far between...



How long is the SOTIC that 20th SFG is running (number of weeks)? Do you have a POC?


----------



## Ravage (Aug 8, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> There are quite a few differences. Suffice to say those who need to know them do.
> 
> Crip


Roger, back in my lane :)


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 8, 2011)

JAB said:


> How long is the SOTIC that 20th SFG is running (number of weeks)? Do you have a POC?



It is 4 weeks in duration.

I can get you a POC but I can guarantee you - speaking as an instructor there - that unless you are an SF tabbed guy you wont get into a class.  Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...

With the class limit being 24 and there only being 2 courses run a year we cant keep up with the needs of the Group/Regiment as it is.

If you still want a POC I will have it for you tomorrow.

Crip


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 8, 2011)

surgicalcric said:


> It is 4 weeks in duration.
> 
> I can get you a POC but I can guarantee you - speaking as an instructor there - that unless you are an SF tabbed guy you wont get into a class. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news...
> 
> ...



I see, thanks for the info and clarity.;)


----------



## gits (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks like I made the cut :cool: 4.48/ 5:23


----------



## Crusader74 (Aug 15, 2011)

One of the Instructors is former Irish Army. ;)


----------

